# BYOC:OD2 Enclosure Final - what do you think?



## subarudrew (Nov 15, 2008)

I painted up my enclosure for a BYOC OD2. I know the green stripe isn't perfect, but it's the cleanest line a piece of masking tape gave me. I don't know other techniques for a perfect crisp line (any ideas?) The writing I wanted a hand-written, schematic, artconcept style post-it note. I thought it looked pretty cool especially being silver. Silver Paint Pen from Michaels was used. Co-worker said it looks "sloppy" and "if that was the look I was going for great!" lol. If it doesn't look intentional then I might try to remove the silver paint and re-do it. There are 8 layers of clearcoat under the silver paint, Varsol should remove no problem? Won't mess the other paint up? Not sure. What do you think? Leave it? Here's the almost completed pedal.





Thanks for any help/comments. Let me know if it sucks, I'll redo it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I like it. 

It looks relaxed and artistic...I would like it if I saw it for sale in a store setting...moreso than the more "clearly labeled*" (*read BORING) enclosures from major brands.

Congrats. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## subarudrew (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks man, the pics don't really do it justice. The silver is very reflective and I just looked at it again and I like it. Not so much on the "OD2" section, I was trying for a half stenciled like look but you only get one shot to draw/write it. I may add arrows in a L shape down from drive and tone to their respective holes. I didn't want it to look boring either. The Green / Black split was done because the "green" side is the boost side and the other the over-drive. The toggles will affect both I believe (I'd have to look it up). Orange LED for the boost and red for the OverDrive. On to soldering the jacks!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Will the "2" on the "OD2" be partly covered by the knob (I assume) that goes in the hole next to it?

Dave


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Nothing wrong with that at all - looks very boutique. A trick for "crisping up the line is to use some automotive pinstriping. and put it over the "seam".


----------



## subarudrew (Nov 15, 2008)

The holes at the bottom where boost and overdrive have 2 lines are stomp switch locations. I'll post a completed pic when it's complete with machined aluminum knobs (from SmallBearElectronics). I had heard of the pin-stripe and considered it, however I was wondering if there was another technique I was missing. I have also started experimenting with holding a piece of straight cardboard above and doing a slight gradient line from the overspray. There's a definite trick to getting a super crisp line - but I'm ok with the the results I've managed thus far.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

subarudrew said:


> The holes at the bottom where boost and overdrive have 2 lines are *stomp switch locations*......


Doh...I should have realized !! 

Dave


----------



## subarudrew (Nov 15, 2008)

Here this might help, this was a fitting pic I took with the hardware poking through. The original idea was matte black and silver writing, then I got the key lime green paint & black idea.


----------



## subarudrew (Nov 15, 2008)

*BYOC: OD2 - finished!*

OK, here's the final product. 
Pretty happy with how it turned out.
Thanks for lookin -


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i think it looks pretty sexy! congrats!!


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

looks great! - don't change a thing...the guy you know who said it looked "sloppy" doesn't get it!


----------



## subarudrew (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments guys. Much appreciated!
D


----------



## bazgrol0413 (Mar 15, 2010)

nice design! very artistic.


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

Looks great! I was thinking about building one of these. How did you find the build? Any problems?


----------

